# Double Pedal



## Travis (Aug 22, 2019)

Hi!

I wanna do a dual pedal like a strymon flint, with a good reverb and a good tremolo.

Some ideas about top diy reverbs or tremolos  ? Thank you very much.


----------



## Travis (Aug 24, 2019)

Someone could help me?? thanks


----------



## phi1 (Aug 24, 2019)

Not going to sound exactly like a flint of course but here are some ideas. 

The new specialist reverb on here has some really nice patches. For subtle to medium reverb I also really like the 1776 effects rub-a-dub deluxe. Any belton brick pedal will likely sound similar (like the ghost echo clone on here). 

For tremolo I've recently been enjoying the 1776 Cardinal because it has normal and harmonic mode, and both modes sound quite good to me.  I think the mesmerizer on here is supposed to be harmonic but it doesn't have the option for normal. The tremulous lune also seems like a cool project with lots of waveforms.  

For the smallest/simplest combined pedal you could try the radium springs project on here. Or build the arachnid (it has 8 patches), and use the eeprom builder and include the radium springs patches.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 24, 2019)

I have been loving the vfe/mbp springboard and 1776 effects cardinal together.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 24, 2019)

I made one up with a ghost echo and a Vox  repeater, it’s quite nice.


----------



## Travis (Aug 25, 2019)

I Will try 1776 cardinal tremolo and for reverb I thinking about specialist reverb... But I'm not sure.

For dual pedals this is a good wiring? https://images.app.goo.gl/nt5X2ukEBt8rZ5UY8


Another question: How can I wire a mini toggle for choose the effect order?


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 25, 2019)

RCZ said:


> I Will try 1776 cardinal tremolo and for reverb I thinking about specialist reverb... But I'm not sure.
> 
> For dual pedals this is a good wiring? https://images.app.goo.gl/nt5X2ukEBt8rZ5UY8
> 
> ...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 25, 2019)

3PDT Order Switch - PedalPCB.com
					

3PDT Effects Order Switcher




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Travis (Aug 25, 2019)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH !!


----------



## phi1 (Aug 25, 2019)

Just a heads up, the cardinal is a little trickier than the average build. 

1. It uses 3 2n5457 jfets. It's hard to find legitimate ones in the through hole package (probably don't trust eBay). I used smd with a conversion board. 
2. There are some trimmers that need adjusted based on taking some measurements. 
3. The build doc is super long and detailed, but you learn a lot. 
4. It's strongly recommended in the build doc that you use premade vactrols instead of making your own led/ldr combo, so it's more expensive than your average build. 

All that said I think it was worth it. Mine fired right up without any issues and adjusting the trimmers according to the directions was pretty easy. Sounds great too.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Aug 25, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Just a heads up, the cardinal is a little trickier than the average build.
> 
> 1. It uses 3 2n5457 jfets. It's hard to find legitimate ones in the through hole package (probably don't trust eBay). I used smd with a conversion board.
> 2. There are some trimmers that need adjusted based on taking some measurements.
> ...



I agree on every level of this post, i went the easy route and sourced everything right from 1776. Fired up the first time and sounds really great!


----------



## Jbanks (Aug 25, 2019)

I just finished (almost) a monster box that uses a 1776 Multiplex Delay and a generic no name Chinese made tremolo. I use the pedalPCB order switcher and it’s super simple to wire up. There’s also a mod section for the Multiplex that I can’t get power to work yet. It also has a 4th footswitch for charging a cap and warping the tone of the delays.


----------

